# Arm yourself!



## Elthir (Feb 16, 2021)

Not sure in what forum, if any, this should go . . . but anyway the main content of the linked video 
is not pertinent.

Woman in crowd at around 6:33 in.

Blue shirt.

Arm yourself!


----------

